# Yellow Labs some curved belly and dark video



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

I got a new tank please watch the video so you can tell me what you think is wrong with a couple of fish also there are some yellow Labs which are kind of darker and have horizontal Stripes are those also yellow Labs or are they possibly hybrids somebody with knowledge of yellow Labs would be great to let me know


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

It looks like some of the fish that arrived have what's called skinny disease??


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

On the very yellow ones their faces look right for a yellow lab, which is not the case for most yellow labs I see today. So they are probably pure yellow labs but not perfect ones. A perfect male should have all black on his fins or very close to it.

The grey looking ones definitely aren't right and don't have perfect shape. They are probably mixed with some kind of albino peacock or white lab or who knows, or else they are very sickly (and they do look sluggish) in which case they should probably just be euthanized because that means the have very serious problems.

The other guy can be anything going on. I might take him out of the tank then treat for parasites just to make sure whatever it is doesn't spread.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Cyphro said:


> On the very yellow ones their faces look right for a yellow lab, which is not the case for most yellow labs I see today. So they are probably pure yellow labs but not perfect ones. A perfect male should have all black on his fins or very close to it.
> 
> The grey looking ones definitely aren't right and don't have perfect shape. They are probably mixed with some kind of albino peacock or white lab or who knows, or else they are very sickly (and they do look sluggish) in which case they should probably just be euthanized because that means the have very serious problems.
> 
> The other guy can be anything going on. I might take him out of the tank then treat for parasites just to make sure whatever it is doesn't spread.


Thx ...... I heard about sunken belly desise ? They greyer ones must be hybrid they actually look a bit healthier and some of the others what do you think about sunken belly disease


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't have anymore tanks to take them out to my house is almost full of Tanks now definitely spread to the other fish I looked closely this quite a few of the sunken belly it would be a case of treating the entire tank and see what happens on one hand if I get them healthy that's a good thing there's quite a lot of yellow Labs which are yellow if I can't get them healthy I'll have to obviously hand them into a pet shop that has the facilities to treat them what would you advise a complete flush out of water and completely sterilised the filter because if I don't do that perhaps the parasites will affect the new fish as well? I'm pretty sure this is down to a high amount of no3 in the water which has been building up for some time my water is completely perfect as my other two tanks are thriving I'm hoping with perhaps some treatment and regular water changes and proper food it's possible they were fed cheap food as well which just goes through them that maybe they get better otherwise would you recommend also sterilizing the canister if I have to restock


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks almost deformed not so much starved but if he is not eating and/or has sunken belly then it's parasites (if it's something treatable). Then you want metro to treat it.

Treating a big tank is kind of expensive. In the US you can get a 10g tank for ten bucks, or 5g for 5 bucks. In London I imagine you can at least get a rubbermaid tub and bubbler to stick him in. Otherwise you should probably treat the whole tank, or else just euthanize him.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Watch "Sunken belly disease Malawi cichlid" on YouTube





Mate it's definitely sunken belly disease and I think pretty much every single fish has it please take a look at the new video it's two minutes


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

I think give them a few days to see how they settle in now with good water conditions it might have been the food but I think it is that what on earth do I get to treat this properly and is it possible to clear it all up


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

There is just one thing some of the older ones the sunken belly look it's kind of normal for all the fish if they are old have to say these yellow Labs some of them are very big I'll say 6 inch to be honest I think some of those might be ok but it's clear isn't it on the vid that a lot of the tank have it


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Males are supposed to look like they have a kind of sunken belly. I have not heard of 'sunken belly disease' (I guess what you say in England for malawai bloat?) but most of those guys look pretty normal.

If they won't eat though then it's most likely parasites, so then they all need metro anyway. If they are healthy they will eat like crazy any chance they get.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Time will tell perhaps I'm a little bit paranoid because they were to clear these sick fish that had the red spot definitely some showing signs of sunken belly which is parasites similar to bloat or skinny disease they call it you can Google it tomorrow they should be interested in eating we'll just have to see


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

I hear that most illnesses can be cleaned up by good water quality so I'm hoping that will show?? as my waters perfect but not very good really I fed them a little bit this morning and then some decided to nibble a little bit just now I've put a tiny bit in I mean a tiny bit I'm talking for 5 mini pelets and a pinch of Flake for about 30 large and mixed sized yellow Labs a tiny tiny bit I had to scoop out the rest of the food and find around 5 or 6 pellets in that tank 
Oh and I also found a dead fish about 1 inch and a half so they are still pretty stationery not much change perhaps a little bit more than yesterday so let's see meanwhile my two other tanks my juvenile tanks my 450l display and breeder tank they are eating like piranhas


----------

